# Cheap facade?



## TheDarkening (Aug 23, 2011)

So this year for my haunted house im going all out. But I need a cheap facade for the entrance. Anyone have ideas or pictures? It needs to be like 10ft across and maybe 12ft high. I kinda want to do an old shack looking think but I want your ideas


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Cheap and easy... that's calling my name. 

I'm a BIG believer in the power of cardboard. It's cheap, easy to work with, easy to paint and usually free. 

Check out the dearly departed Fright Gallery's build of their haunt back in 2002 for some ideas on overall look (alas, they've stopped haunting and their past haunt performances and builds are difficult to find details on now). http://frightgallery.net/2002/Conpix01.html 
Mind you, they used paper maché, cardboard, wood, and many other types of building materials, but the quite a bit of their house's facade was using cardboard with some beautifully detailed painting.

You can build out frames using 1x2s or PVC, then cover with cardboard and paint up to look like an old abandoned house facade. Do some searches for set construction (for theater) and get some ideas of what you want your facade to look like, and you can probably do this for whatever the cost of the wood/pvc and paint.

Here's a good link explaining how cool cardboard can be for scenery and props: http://www.cortecscenery.com/

and here's GhoulFriday's primer on painting cardboard to look like wood boards http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/71882-cheap-faux-wood-boards-crates.html


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I agree with the cardboard as the number one source of cheap and easy. But another idea would be canvas. Not as cheap as cardboard, but it is not that expensive. You can buy it at any home improvement store. It is easy to paint and really easy to store so you can reuse it for many years. Or you can REpaint it and change the scene on it. It can free hang, stand using a support, or you can build a frame, like for the cardboard. Of course for the shack you would want to use the frame.


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Why not use pallets? They are free and have that old shack look to them. You will have to male cut out for windows and a door.


----------



## funhousejoe (Oct 1, 2008)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Cheap and easy... that's calling my name.
> 
> I'm a BIG believer in the power of cardboard. It's cheap, easy to work with, easy to paint and usually free.
> 
> ...


wow there stuff is immaculate


----------

